# Big Paws!



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love these paws!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another exraordinary photo.  Has Donna ever done a Friday fun of random cockapoo parts?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks! Not sure about the random parts.. Good idea though! Maybe this Friday?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think this Friday is something about dreamy. Molly has been practising.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love your paws Lola they look so smooth I think this Friday body parts would be interesting who knows what people would come up with?? Molly can be dreamy on another Friday


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous feet - they look like real bear feet - no wonder she's known as Lola bear x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love those feet too  
I'm happy to see Lola Bear's fluffy legs are back too!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha I was just about to complain that I needed Nina and Lola

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous feet - they look like real bear feet - no wonder she's known as Lola bear x


She's our real life bear!



Marzi said:


> I love those feet too
> I'm happy to see Lola Bear's fluffy legs are back too!


Yes Marzi. Fluffy bum too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tracey - this is where she gets the bear nickname from.. Love Steiff Bears and Lola has always reminded me of the classic bear. 

http://www.steiffteddybears.co.uk/steiff-classic-range/steiff-classic-1920-teddy-bear--000812.htm


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Tracey - this is where she gets the bear nickname from.. Love Steiff Bears and Lola has always reminded me of the classic bear.
> 
> http://www.steiffteddybears.co.uk/steiff-classic-range/steiff-classic-1920-teddy-bear--000812.htm


Gorgeous!! 
Ah you can't beat a steiff bear, don't be putting a button in Lola's ear 
I know Steiff also do gorges animals - wouldn't it be great if they did a Cockapoo?? X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I would buy a cockapoo bear from them!!! Lola is the most beautiful, elegant lady!! She is the most human like poo I've ever seen!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Lola bear! Such a classy girl, even your feet are perfectly pedicured!! Gorgeous girly!
I really need to trim Jasper's feet 😝 not my fave job his hair grows weird!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

